# My new LS just Freaked out on me!!!



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

So, I was driving along, and decided to stop at the bank to get some money out of the atm, no big deal. There were no parking spots, so I just put the emergency lights on, put it in park, and popped the e-brake and left the car running (friends were in the car so no one could hop in and take off of course), but when I got back in my car, the check engine light, and the stabilitrack light was on. Then, when I started to drive away, I had absolutely NO POWER whatsoever. My foot was on the floor, the engine wouldn't rev, and I would barely crawl (took like 10-20 seconds just to get the the 35 mph speed limit). Also, where it normally says P/R/N/D/M# for what gear the car was in, It was completely blank.

So, half way home I was stuck at a long red light, so I turned my car completely off (park, e-brake, ignition off, key out, and i opened my door to turn the stereo off), and re-started it about 20 seconds later. This time, both lights were still on, but at least I had power. After sitting in my drive way for about 5 minutes, I turned my car back on to drive to the dealership and the stabilitrack light was off, but the check engine light was still on. Then, when I reached around 15-20 MPH with giving my car about 50% throttle, there was a brief, and soft sound of metal scraping on metal about where my front left strut is. I pulled over immediately, tried to see if I could see anything (wasn't able to find anything), and re-started my car. Again the sound was there, but only the first time, along with what felt like a pop as if something came loose; and every start from a stop after that there was no metal sound.

Last of all, when I was at the dealership, after like 10 minutes of my car just sitting turned off, the tech started my car to get the mileage on the write up and the check engine light was off (**** car looked perfectly fine by then). Anyways, my car is now sitting at the dealership, and wont even be looked at until they re-open on monday. Anyone out there have any idea what might be wrong??

Only had the car for about 7 weeks (just shy by 2 days) and have roughly 3,700 miles on the car.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My reply is totally a guess. It might be your transmission. It is located in the area where you heard the metal noise. Metal noises are never good. The history of the codes related to the various warning lights should still be retained in the electronics and the dealership should be able to see what happened. Good luck. What happens now will be determined by the quality of the service department.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

the prndl going blank is a big clue here, the trans control module is the input for that as far as i know, sounds like the tcm freaked out causing the check eng light, lack of power [went to 'limp mode'] and the noise could possibly be from the trans going to full line pressure to prevent damage while in 'limp mode' [ i think it will only give you rev, 3rd and 5th]. i'm real interested to see what turns up on this.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

**** Smurf! Didn't you just get the tune also?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> **** Smurf! Didn't you just get the tune also?


Naa man it has yet to come in the mail lol. And I hope its not a tranny problem, the car I had before this Cruze had one. Over the span of 6 months we re-built it 4 times and it still didn't work right.

As for service, a lot of people hate GM, but I love my Chevy Dealer. On my old car we had sunk about 10k into it, and then another part broke(would've cost 1,200 to fix parts/labor). The guy who handles my car got a GM rep AND the owner of the Chevy dealership on the phone, and got us the part for 50% off, and free labor. Only costed us 300 to fix the car.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

did you ever take your car in for the shifter recall,i know there was a recal for that


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> did you ever take your car in for the shifter recall,i know there was a recal for that


For the 2012 LS?? I have used Manumatic mode on occasion, could that be the problem?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> For the 2012 LS?? I have used Manumatic mode on occasion, could that be the problem?


oo the 12s,idk man sounds to me like yourleaving your gas cap off and its getting air somewhere


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> oo the 12s,idk man sounds to me like yourleaving your gas cap off and its getting air somewhere


Cant be, I make sure it clicks everytime. And why would it happen randomly when I have 3/4ths of a tank?? air would rise if it was in the tank, so my tank would have to be nearly empty for that to happen wouldn't it?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, got a call from the dealership today, they said there was just a lose wire/harness. So They tightened it up, washed my baby, and I picked her up.

Nothing wrong with the car thats serious, couldn't be any happier.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Did they say what harness. Sounds like what happened to my SC. Lost all power and wouldn't rev.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Did they say what harness. Sounds like what happened to my SC. Lost all power and wouldn't rev.


Forgot exactly which one, but here's a quote form the receipt.



> 3647 Scan has codes#P0700, P182E ECM and TCM Lamp off traced out
> poor ground to TCM G114 underhood fuse block perform bull#PIP4990 check
> trans pin#14 ok add dilectric grease all pin connectors clear codes
> road test operates as designed factory specs.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Any techs care to translate


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

basically a poor electrical connection. we are seeing alot of connection issues on all GM cars. the terminals are so small now, they micro-arc and cause issues. majority of the time a little die-electric grease cures the issue.


----------

